# Question regarding sponsorship Undertaking Form SU07



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Hello everyone 
I would like to ask you guys that in my case in which I have my father-in-law as my Co sponsor ( 3rd Party sponsor ) do I need two sponsorship Undertaking Form , one signed by my wife and one by my father-in-law ? 

also when I read the sponsorship Undertaking Form it say that the sponsor support for accommodation and maintenance , and I want my Co sponsor to Support me just for the maintenance as I will be living with my wife of course .

can you help me with this please as soon as you can , I will appreciate it . Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ulixes said:


> Hello everyone
> I would like to ask you guys that in my case in which I have my father-in-law as my Co sponsor ( 3rd Party sponsor ) do I need two sponsorship Undertaking Form , one signed by my wife and one by my father-in-law ?
> 
> also when I read the sponsorship Undertaking Form it say that the sponsor support for accommodation and maintenance , and I want my Co sponsor to Support me just for the maintenance as I will be living with my wife of course .
> ...


In case for help with accommodation only, instead of SU07, just enclose a letter from your father-in-law offering to house you free of charge.

No sponsorship letter or form is needed from your wife, as she is automatically your sponsor as your UK spouse, and her financial and other details go on the sponsor section of application.


----------



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Thank you Joppa for your help , I would like to let you know that the help I will have from my father-in-law is not the accommodation , it's the maintenance as my wife is only doing 16 hours a week and didn't come off of all benefits yet.
so in this case do I need the SUO7 or just a letter ?
what other documents should my co sponsor provide ? 
thank you a lot again


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ulixes said:


> Thank you Joppa for your help , I would like to let you know that the help I will have from my father-in-law is not the accommodation , it's the maintenance as my wife is only doing 16 hours a week and didn't come off of all benefits yet.
> so in this case do I need the SUO7 or just a letter ?
> what other documents should my co sponsor provide ?
> thank you a lot again


Use of SU07 is optional for spouse visa applications (only for 'extended' family members like grandparent, adult children, uncles etc). So you can either use it or put everything in a letter.
You will need to enclose your in-law's bank statement (min 3 months), to show he can afford to support you financially.


----------



## Ulixes (May 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Use of SU07 is optional for spouse visa applications (only for 'extended' family members like grandparent, adult children, uncles etc). So you can either use it or put everything in a letter.
> You will need to enclose your in-law's bank statement (min 3 months), to show he can afford to support you financially.


Thank you a lot Joppa for making it clear for me .have good evening


----------

